# Von wegen verirrt



## HittiSan (24. Aug 2012)

Auf meiner Suche nach einem Javascript Forum bin ich hier gelandet, weil google mich hierhin geleitet hat. Hätte ich das Suchergebnis besser durchgelesen, hätte ich mir eine Anmeldung hier erspart. Ich habe zwar auch Java auf Tasche, aber im Moment keine diesbezüglichen Fragen offen.

So bin ich hier wohl ein wenig fehl am Platze. 

Vielleicht mal schlauere Keywords setzen. Wie das geht, wisst ihr ja bestimmt. Anscheinend bin ich ja nicht der erste, der sich hierhin verläuft. Eine gezielte Werbemaßnahme wird das hoffentlich nicht sein. Denke ich zumindest.  
Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Marcinek (24. Aug 2012)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ;D

How ever... Obwohl wir kein Forum für JavaScript-Kiddis sind, haben einige Leute hier Erfahrungen damit sammeln können.

Eventuell kannst du deine Frage hier stellen, dann wäre deine Registrierung nicht umsonst.


----------



## Noctarius (24. Aug 2012)

Keyword "Java nicht JavaScript" oder wie stellst du dir das vor?


----------



## pro2 (24. Aug 2012)

Also bei dem Suchbegriff "JavaScript Forum" bei Google findet man das Forum hier auf der 2. Seite unten  Und das mit der Beschreibung:



> Für Verirrte - Fragen zu JavaScript - java-forum.org
> Java programmieren aus Leidenschaft › System.gc();
> Für Verirrte - Fragen zu JavaScript - Java ist nicht JavaScript.


----------



## tribalup (24. Aug 2012)

Jo ich hätte an deiner Stelle erstmal die Frage gestellt.


----------



## HittiSan (24. Aug 2012)

Erstens bin ich kein Kiddie sondern ein 55 jähriger Datenbankentwickler, der seit ein paar Wochen damit begonnen hat, ein wenig rum zu scripten. Mit der Netscape Scripter Sprache, die dummerweise ihren Namen von Sun lizenziert bekam. Dass man sich dabei mit einer nicht vernünftig strukturierten Krücke beschäftigen muss ist eine Sache, dass die dabei angebotene Dokumentation auf selfhtml 1000 von Fragen offen läßt und manche Sachen einfach falsch darstellt eine andere.

Meine Frage lautet: Was macht apply? Zum Beispiel hier: 
	
	
	
	





```
var intMax = Math.max.apply(Math, arrayIntDiv);
```

Diese Funktion ermittelt den Max Wert aus dem Array arrayIntDiv. Und funktioniert nach meinen bisherigen Tests einwandfrei. Aber ich will wissen, warum. Die Methode max() liefert die größere von 2 Zahlen zurück. Leider ist das apply nicht dokumentiert. Welchen Sinn machen die zu übergebenden beiden Parameter? Ich habe ein wenig im Netz gebingt und gegoogelt aber nur Schrot gefunden. Selfhtml meldet unter anderem, dass apply in der momentanen Version von selfhtml noch nicht dokumentiert werde. Ja danke.

Ich frage also mal hier ganz einfach nach.


----------



## Noctarius (24. Aug 2012)

[c]Math.max.apply(Scope, Array)[/c]

Die Funktion apply kann quasi dynamisch die Funktion (in diesem Fall max) mit den übergebenen Parametern aufrufen. Damit lassen sich z.B. alternative Scopes für this angeben.

Der zweite Parameter entspricht dabei dem ersten Parameter der Funktion max.


----------



## HittiSan (24. Aug 2012)

1. Auf den Suchbegriff "deutsches Javascript Forum" liefert google Euch an 2. Stelle. Nicht auf der 2. Seite unten.
2 @Noctarius Man sieht, Du versuchst mitzudenken. aber so einfach ist das nicht. Für Keywords gibt es auch Datenbanken. Kennst du bestimmt Google adwords. Das taugt zwar nicht wirklich was, aber für so ein Forum wie das Eure scheint mir das doch eine ganz nette Hilfestellung zu bieten. Und ferner stellt das von dir angedachte Keyword "Java nicht Javascript" eine sehr unausgegorene admword Methode da. So macht man keine Keywords. Aber ich will dir jetzt keine Weiterbildung in Sachen Onlinemarketing aufs Auge drücken, sonst meinst Du nachher noch, Du wärst Sven Meissner persönlich. Das wäre doof.
3. So, meine Frage habe ich jetzt gestellt. Ich glaube, ihr habt Langeweile. Zumindest schenkt ihr meiner unbedeutenden Fragerei ein wenig zu viel aufmerksamkeit, wie mir deucht. Ist aber nicht schlimm. Im Gegenteil. Macht Spaß.

Danke Noctarius. Hast Du ne Quelle zur Hand?


----------



## tribalup (24. Aug 2012)

So überlese er nicht die relevanten Posts :applaus:

Edit: John Resig - Fast JavaScript Max/Min
Edit 2: die comments sind auch hilfreich


----------



## HittiSan (24. Aug 2012)

@tribalup

Link gelesen. Danke


----------



## Noctarius (24. Aug 2012)

Sowas: Function.apply and Function.call in JavaScript ?

oder das: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/Function/apply ?

oder einfach im ECMA Script Standard nachlesen, ECMA Script ist die echte Bezeichnung von JavaScript. Übrigens ist auch ActionScript (Flash) eine ECMA Script Sprache aufgebohrt um Classes *grusel*



HittiSan hat gesagt.:


> Hier die Suchanfrage, die mich zu Euch geführt hat.
> 
> Das Bild taucht nicht auf. Wieso?
> 
> ...



Vermutlich weil die URL falsch war ;-) Da fehlte ein ".de"


----------



## HittiSan (25. Aug 2012)

Nochmals danke für die Links.


----------



## Beiträge (26. Sep 2012)

Gibt es ein Deutschsprachiges Forum das besser geeignet ist um solche fragen zu stellen?


----------



## SlaterB (27. Sep 2012)

durch die enge Namensbeziehung und notwendige Nennung von JavaScript hier wird man für Suchmaschinen nichts machen können,

jeder Mensch muss einfach einmal, ob mit 12 oder 55 :bae: , lernen, dass Java != JavaScript ist, 
dass man dazu aufpassen muss, wo man mit wem über was genau spricht, 

dieses Wissen dürfte dann beeindrucken und länger sitzen bleiben, zumindest solange man sich mit Java oder JavaScript weiter beschäftigt,
wo dieser große einmalige unumgängliche Knall passiert, ist egal, kann also auch weiterhin hier sein


----------



## Tomate_Salat (27. Sep 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> jeder Mensch muss einfach einmal


Wenn ich mal ein Kind bekomme, wird es das noch vorm Sprechen lernen  *scnr*


----------



## maki (27. Sep 2012)

Beiträge hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es ein Deutschsprachiges Forum das besser geeignet ist um solche fragen zu stellen?


Bestimmt.


----------



## Beiträge (27. Sep 2012)

> Bestimmt.


Ich habe dieses über Google gefunden.


----------



## SlaterB (27. Sep 2012)

um im Scherz-Ton zu bleiben:
Google bietet mehr als ein Suchergebnis, weil es weiß, dass das erste in dokumentierten Ausnahmefällen auch mal nicht das Richtige sein kann,
was dann zu tun ist dürfte angesichts hundert weiterer Links klar sein


----------

